# Funktioniert Youtube-dl bei euch?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

gerade kam ich drauf, dass youtube-dl bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert:

```
Retrieving video webpage... done.

Extracting video URL parameters... done.

failed.

Error: unable to download video data.

Try again several times. It may be a temporary problem.

Other typical problems:

* Video no longer exists.

* Video requires age confirmation but you did not provide an account.

* You provided the account data, but it is not valid.

* The connection was cut suddenly for some reason.

* YouTube changed their system, and the program no longer works.

Try to confirm you are able to view the video using a web browser.

Use the same video URL and account information, if needed, with this program.

When using a proxy, make sure http_proxy has http://host:port format.

Try again several times and contact me if the problem persists.

```

Ist das bei euch auch so, oder hängt es vielleicht mit meinem Router zusammen?

----------

## smg

```
#!/bin/bash 

# YouTube Flv2XvidAvi

if test $# = 0; then

    bu="http://youtube.com/get_video.php?";

    [[ ! -e "~/YouTube" ]] && mkdir -p ~/YouTube;cd ~/YouTube;

    read -p "YouTube url? " ur;

    read -p "Name? " nv;

elif test $# = 2; then

    ur=$1

    nv=$2

else

    echo "Usage: $(basename $0) [YouTube URL] [Filename] all arguments are optional"

    exit

fi

wget ${ur} -O ~/YouTube/y1;

uf=${bu}`grep player2.swf ~/YouTube/y1 | cut -d? -f2 | cut -d\" -f1`;

wget "${uf}" -O ~/YouTube/${nv}.flv;

ffmpeg -i ~/YouTube/${nv}.flv -acodec mp3 -ab 128 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag XVID -sameq -f avi ${nv}.avi;

clear;echo "Removing temp files!";rm -v ~/YouTube/${nv}.flv; rm -v ~/YouTube/y1;sleep 1;

echo -n "Your file is: ~/YouTube/${nv}.avi. Play now? y/n: "; read ans; [[ "$ans" =~ "y|Y|j|J" ]] && cd ~/YouTube/ && mplayer ${nv}.avi;

exit;
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, aber das Script funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig. Es liegt aber glaube ich nicht am Script, sondern an ffmpeg. Ich glaube, dass ich das Problem lösen kann.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

was soll der Aufruf von ffmpeg überhaupt bezwecken?

Ich würde die Videos in dem Format lassen, in dem ich sie heruntergeladen habe (Flash Video) statt sie nochmal neu zu komprimieren. Sonst kostet das zweimal Qualität und kleiner wird die Datei auch nicht.

ChrisM

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Bei den Orginalfiles passt die Tonspur oft mit dem Video nicht zusammen. Oft läuft das Video viel zu schnell, oder das Format stimmt nicht. 

Eigentlich kann es gar nicht an ffmpeg liegen, da wget das File offensichtlich gar nicht richtig herunterlädt. 

Das File ist zwar unten, aber es tut sich nichts.

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.2.0 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          530  @ 1.73GHz (Family: 6, Model: 22, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

98 audio & 216 video codecs

Playing test.flv

Exiting... (End of file)
```

VLC:

```

markus@arch YouTube $ vlc test.flv 

VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus

[00000278] main playlist: playlist is empty
```

Was ist hier los?

FLV-Files funktionieren aber. Zumindest jene, die ich schon am Rechner habe.

Nachtrag:

Jetzt sehe ich, dass wget doch das HTML-FIle herunterlädt, und nicht das Flash-Video. Kein Wunder also, dass das Script nicht funktioniert.

----------

## misterjack

Als Firefox-User empfiehlt sich -> http://www.downloadhelper.net

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke, aber ich will eigentlich kein Firefox-Plugin, sondern es herunterladen und konvertieren auf dem Weg, auf den ich es bisher getan habe.

----------

## Vortex375

Mir scheint youtube hat die Syntax seiner Urls neulich geändert, deshalb funktionieren die ganzen Scripte und automatischen Downloader nicht mehr.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ja ich denke auch. Ich schaffte ich es nicht mal, ein Flashmovie aus der Webseite zu kitzeln. Nicht mal indem ich mir alle eingebetteten Dateien anzeigen ließ (FF: STRG + I --> Medien).

Es scheint so als würde ein Flashmovie von einer anderen Flashdatei irgendwie gestreamt werden.

----------

